# Need baby bird help ASAP



## unsure (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello all. Some neighbor children found a baby bird this morning and had it with them when they came and asked my daughter to play today. I took it from them and I have it in a small container on a heating pad. I have tried feeding it some dog kibble soaked in hot water and it ate a small amount. I need to know if anyone has any idea who I can call here in SE Lower Michigan because I know that I cannot care for this bird properly and I would like to give it a shot at life. I have attached two photos. THANK YOU


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this baby, but I myself have no idea about even what kind of bird this is.

Let me see if I can allert someone with knowl;edge of other species.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I also sent a PM to a member that has a list of rehabbers that she's putting together - she may have someone in your area. 

Bless you for taking this little one - I'm just guessing, but can't be more than a day (_maybe _two) old.

In addition to the heating pad, you can try tenting a washcloth over him/her to help maintain warmth. Just keep an eye on breathing so as not to overheat.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I would also moisten the ''washcloth tent'' to add a bit of humidity to it's environment so it doesn't dehydrate so fast. It looks like a sparrow or finch.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Where in SE MI?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know where in SE MI you are but here's the only two places I've come up with so far. With any luck you're near one of them.

Kalamazoo, MI 
Karen Amsbury (269)760-8569 
Permits: Rehabber since 1986. State and Federal Permits 
Species: small_mammals birds waterfowl raptors 
Comments: All native species of birds. Some small mammals. No skunks bats or raccoons. Will do fawns on an emergency basis. 



Marshall, MI 
Tammy Castle 734-424-2641 
Permits: State 2002 
Species: small_mammals birds 
Comments: Also in charge of Snake Rescue


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you have canned dog or cat food that would work...it does not look like a seed eater (finch etc).... baby food - turkey and rice with a eyedropper might be easier as this one is just hatched...


----------



## unsure (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you for the info. It is starting to perk up and is excited about eating. It is tweeting quite a bit quietly. I tried to call the numbers above, one is an answering machine and one is not a working number. I am afraid for this sweet birdy! I don't want to fail it, but what I am reading on the internet is not positive for hand raising birds when you don't know what you are doing  I called my local animal shelter and he said they do not take animals that cannot care for themselves and I should try to find someone in the yellow pages. I have not found anything yet.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have emailed TheSnipes hoping she can give us the name of her rehabber friend that I think is in that area. Other than the names Renee gave you, I don't have any others.
What you can do is call your local Humane Society and ask them for referals. 
It would help to know your exact area before I start searching for you.


----------



## unsure (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry, I am in Brownstown MI, approximately 30 miles south of Detroit.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Let me see what I can do.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Try these*

Michigan, Southeast region (Milan)..... 734-439-7114 
Diane Schroeder, Bird Rescue of Huron Valley 


Michigan, Southeast region (Saline)..... 734-944-9600
Karen Young, Bird Rescue of Huron Valley 
[email protected] 
Specialty: birds (including birds of prey), general falconer


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

While you wait...keep the baby warm and DO NOT feed it water...it will get all the moisture it needs from its food. Warm some mushed up dog food to a temp comfortable to your wrist. Use a pair of sterilized tweezers to pop a bit of food at a time into the gaping beak...far back so it can swallow.... a couple bits at a time....repeat about every 20 minutes. Gently ''massage'' its butt with your fingertip so it will poop before each feeding.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great job, Renee!


----------



## unsure (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you. The first number was a fax machine (loud beeps) and the second says it is not a valid number. I am still looking.


----------



## unsure (Aug 5, 2008)

Nona - it has been pooping each time it eats. It is eating and tweeting, and it is warm to the touch now with the heating pad under the container.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Then you are doing great.....keep it up....the members will find you help soon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here you go...
Betty King Wildlife Rescue 734-552-9922
I just spoke with her and she will be home after 7pm. This is her cell number so she said for you to call her now and she can answer questions and you can co-ordinate taking the baby to her.
Good luck and let us know.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Here you go...
> Betty King Wildlife Rescue 734-552-9922
> I just spoke with her and she will be home after 7pm. This is her cell number so she said for you to call her now and she can answer questions and you can co-ordinate taking the baby to her.
> Good luck and let us know.


WOO HOO!! Good going!!


----------



## unsure (Aug 5, 2008)

THANK YOU! I just talked to Betty and I will be taking the baby to her this evening after she gets home


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are welcome. 
I'm so glad. She seems like a very nice and knowledgeable woman.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Alright!  As always, you guys are all just awesome!! What a team!

And a mighty big thank you, again, to "unsure" for taking him/her in and sticking with it all day!

Keep us posted and best of luck with the transfer later on today.


----------



## unsure (Aug 5, 2008)

You can call me Amy  I am going to give her my email address and hope she keeps me updated. I'm quite attached to this little sweetie already!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

unsure said:


> You can call me Amy  I am going to give her my email address and hope she keeps me updated. I'm quite attached to this little sweetie already!!


That would be great. We would all like to know what kind of bird it is too.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm so glad you found help here, Charis is so great!! and everybody here have a big heart, keep in touch with us.


----------



## unsure (Aug 5, 2008)

I dropped the bird off to Betty about 7pm. She said that it was a sparrow, approximately 3-4 days old, and that it looked really good. She had another bird there that she said was 2-3 days ahead of mine and it had feathers! It was so cute. She said that I could call her in a few days to check on the bird. I was so sad to give it up, it's amazing how quickly we become attached. But I drove away smiling (with tears in my eyes, I won't lie! ) knowing that I got it to someone who could care for it properly. I took 6 or 7 pictures of it. 

Thanks so much for all the help you guys offered. I'm kind of bummed that I don't know anything about birds. You all are so nice, I could like it here!

Amy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

unsure said:


> I dropped the bird off to Betty about 7pm. She said that it was a sparrow, approximately 3-4 days old, and that it looked really good. She had another bird there that she said was 2-3 days ahead of mine and it had feathers! It was so cute. She said that I could call her in a few days to check on the bird. I was so sad to give it up, it's amazing how quickly we become attached. But I drove away smiling (with tears in my eyes, I won't lie! ) knowing that I got it to someone who could care for it properly. I took 6 or 7 pictures of it.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the help you guys offered. I'm kind of bummed that I don't know anything about birds. You all are so nice, *I could like it here*!
> 
> Amy


Well, then stick around. We'd love to have you. Never know, you just might come across another bird some day. 
We're all so glad you could get help for this little guy and he now has a chance. Thanks again.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Bravo Amy, you did real good.....you can chalk up your first save.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

You guys are WONDERFUL!! I've read alot of different forums but NONE of them compare to the members here. 
Good job Amy, the baby was lucky to find you


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Way to go Amy  So glad everything worked out so smoothly. You done great! Look forward to seeing you more around the forum - stick around and enjoy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Amy, you did an outstanding job.
Now each little sparrow will have a companion to be released with. That's really wonderful.


----------

